# Claws O Plenty



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

So I got a dremel for this bears claws. I started the process weeks ago of treating him with it. The long process of turning it in and giving him treats and touching him with it and treats, etc etc. I can turn the dremel on and touch him with it and he is not afraid of it. I can touch and play with his feet and nails and he is fine. However, as soon as I bring the two together he resists. He yanks his feet away and does not want me to dremel his nails. He isn't really frantic but I don't want to pull on his legs or make him feel scared of me. I did lay over him once and "force" the issue but no it doesn't feel right as he is afraid. What do I do???? 
Like I said dremel turned on touching his feet = okay 
Touching his feet = okay 
Dremel on with foot in my hand coming together = NOT okay. 
Do I "make him"? 
I am feeling I need to just take him to a groomer and pay to have it done. Which is what I was trying to avoid. It's why I spent weeks acclimating him to the dremel. I want to be able to just do it and him be okay 
Any help ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a very good video for training a dog to accept nail trimming. The narrative at the beginning I know does not apply to your puppy, but the training method used later is very good.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> This is a very good video for training a dog to accept nail trimming. The narrative at the beginning I know does not apply to your puppy, but the training method used later is very good.
> 
> CIA Case File: 'Tucker' Nail Trim - YouTube


Wow. Thanks. Just when you think you thought of it all  thanks ! Great video 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

